# It been to long



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey you guys!!!
Wow I haven posted on here in a while... 
Made a few frames but haven't had time to post them and just finished this one up and thought I'd share it. 
It's a flippinout hare splitter style fork. With the forks of my latest and most favourite design and the body is a piece of antler that forced me to make a hare splitter out of it due to its cantered back fork. 
The fork board cut is a core of lignum vitae with a fancy laminate inbetween, with wenge wood scales and leather spacers. 
The fork and the antler body is bonded with a green poly and a leather spacer. And two hollow brass pin. 
On the butt cap a lovely piece of lignum vitae with more of that fancy laminate as a spacer I made. Which consists of... A black walnut veneer, a oak veneer, a blue paper micarta spacer, leather, green poly spacer, leather, a blue paper micarta spacer, oak veneer and finally a black walnut veneer... Few 
The antler has been stabilised under vacuum with resin so the porous inner core of the antler is completely packed with resin making it a heck of a lot stronger than usual. 
Finished to 12000 grit with 3 coats of camellia oil and bees wax to finish. 
Hope you guys like it




































All the best from lewis


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Amazing work!! Love the antler!


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

oh wow, that thing is incredible. one quick question, what's lignum vitae. sounds like "alive protein" if my latin is the least bit accurate.

EDIT: never mind, wikipedia. apparently the hardest wood on earth, 4500 lbf and pretty too.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

It's one of the densest woods in the world, it sinks in water it's the dense. And looks beautiful imo.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

apologies for the images being on there side...


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

What a great slingshot, let me tell you, I love the "rainbow"of colors that came out from your hands!

Volp


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is gorgeous !


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's some nice work Lewis, really like your antler work! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

man i need a insulin shot that thing is sweet :king:


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I really like your interpretation of the hare splitter! Great job and thank you for sharing. I've never heard of that wood. Is the green spacer the leather peice you speak of?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice slingshot! Great work


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you all your kind words really mean alot, alot of my inspiration comes from Nathan at flippinout as you can probably see


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Arnisador78 said:


> I really like your interpretation of the hare splitter! Great job and thank you for sharing. I've never heard of that wood. Is the green spacer the leather peice you speak of?


Thanks the green line is a polymer of some sort and the leather is the slightly thicker line that you can see on the second picture it makes great spacer material.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome buddy!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks e~shot


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

First of all: You got good taste, my friend. That thing has so much class it should get a PHD in posh. Total respect for the master craftsmanship, too. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> First of all: You got good taste, my friend. That thing has so much class it should get a PHD in posh. Total respect for the master craftsmanship, too. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Thanks dayhiker,
It feels great to hold the antler handle is quiet thin, so your fingers wrap around it and it locks in place consistently


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is a great looking slingshot!  Way to go!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Congrats bro u out did yourself on this one. Beautiful craftsmanship . Looks amazing


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very interesting aproach and excelent craftsmanship!

jazz


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you guys


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Super work!

All the lamination look so beautiful! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow. Gorgeous. Beautiful lamination. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful work! Thanks for showing it to us.

Tom


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Beautiful work, beautiful craftsmanship!!!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Amazing! :bowdown:


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you guys it shoots very instinctively as the point of aim is always pretty much bang on when drawing.


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Very nice craftsmanship !


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow ! Nice work !!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

What a beauty! Nice combination of colors and material.


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

This sling is incredible , I've always wanted to get a custom haresplitter , but don't have the cash.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

deadeye said:


> This sling is incredible , I've always wanted to get a custom haresplitter , but don't have the cash.


Me too deadeye,
I pestered Nathan for one for ever but didn't have the cash. 
Ended up making one which was huge aha I found it the other day and thought about reshaping it when I have the time, it will be a cool project.


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Everythimg that I wanted to say was already said. 
Man, that's insane!

Keep up the good work!


----------

